# Jerk Bait Rod



## xmytruck (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello
I was wondering what you guys think is a great jerk bait rod? What size, lure weight and action. One of my favorites was a diawa apllo 6 foot Med-hvy with a fast action and a pistol grip. I find myself leaning towards t a shorter rod for this type of fishing, and was wondering what you guys use for this style?
X


----------



## SMDave (Oct 8, 2007)

I like 6'6" to 7' M action rods for soft jerkbaits such as flukes, senkos, etc. MH is also o.k., but I feel M gives you a better feel of the bait and just suits soft plastic jerkbaits better. Make sure you have fluorocarbon line to get the best action out of the lure. I usually fish soft jerkbaits weightless, usually starting with a weightless t-rig, then moving onto a wacky rig if fish are not responding. If fished on a carolina rig or texas rig, I will fish it just like any other worm or lizard on a carolina rig. Graphite is the material of choice. I rarely do hard jerkbaiting (lucky craft pointers, strike king bleeding wild shiners), but when I do, I use the same setup. A 6'6" to 7' M action graphite rod, with fluorocarbon. I have used both on a MH rod before (for salwater, the same jerkbait), and there really is some difference between M and MH. I would personally go with M. Now my rod is a spinning rod made out of graphite, but now that I think about it, ripping a jerkbait is similar to crankbaiting so you might want to try out a fiberglass rod, but I have never had a problem using graphite (then again, I don't fish hard jerkbaits too often). I use them on a 6'6" spinning rod, M power, Shimano Convergence graphite rod. I'm pretty sure it has a fast action. Here's some tips: (for hard jerkbaits) If you want the lure to run shallower, use a heavier monofilament and a lighter hook (size 6-4?). To get it to run deeper, use larger hooks (size 3-1) and fluorocarbon. 

Now remember, jerkbaits are called jerkbaits for a reason. Jerk them, jerk jerk twitch rest jerk jerk, just make up your own cadence.


----------



## Mattman (Oct 9, 2007)

I get 2 basic requests...

Longer more moderate action rods. Typical for crankbaiting.

Shorter stiffer fast action rods. Like a short jig stick.


I prefer the short stiff variety. I tend to work jerks tip down. The short rod keeps the rod tip out of the water when I'm working baits.

I like a stiff rod as I really like a firm connection between me and the bait. Basically a Fast action MH power.


Don't confuse Action and Power. 

Action describes how/where a rod bends. Fast, Mod-Fast, Moderate, etc...

Power describes the load the rod was designed for. Light, Med-Light, Medium, Med-Heavy, Heavy, etc...


----------



## xmytruck (Oct 9, 2007)

I have st Croix avid crank bait rod and it I do not get the action that i get with a Fast to a X-fast action rod. I agree with you that shorter is better for this style of fishing, two rods I am looking at are the St Croix avid:
AC62MXF 6' 2" M X-Fast 1 8 - 14 3/16 - 5/8 or

AC68MXF 6' 8" M X-Fast 1 8 - 14 3/16 - 5/8 

maybe the 
AC70MHXF 7' MH X-Fast 1 10 - 17 1/4 - 3/4 

what do U think ??
X


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 9, 2007)

Invest in a noodle rod. I recentely purchased a 9ft noodle rod, and have had nothing but good days with it. The action on a noodle is awesome, especially for jigging. You can feel all the structure right to your fingertips, from crankbaits to soft plastics. I almost forgot to mention the fight between you and a fish on a noodle. Its pretty intense.


----------



## Mattman (Oct 10, 2007)

xmytruck said:


> AC62MXF 6' 2" M X-Fast 1 8 - 14 3/16 - 5/8 or
> 
> AC68MXF 6' 8" M X-Fast 1 8 - 14 3/16 - 5/8
> 
> ...




I'm not overly wild about any of those options. The 62 has a great length, but is shy on power in my opinion.

The 68 is getting up there in length, but is doable. Power is slightly better due to the length, but still not where I like to fish.

The 70 is right where I like my power rating, but is too long for my tastes.

Out of the Avid line I'd steer you towards the 60MF or 66MF. Not quite as fast as the X-Fast models but still a Fast blank. A far cry from the MM/MHM/HM crankbait models which are a true Moderate action. It has the power rating that I really like.


----------



## Jim (Oct 10, 2007)

X,
This is right up your alley. 

Mattman I hope you don't mind. 

Mattman actually spent some time at the St. Croix factory learning about them. I thought it was pretty cool.

Check out the pics:

https://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t288/Otterods/St%20Croix%20Facility/


----------



## Mattman (Oct 10, 2007)

Jim said:


> Mattman I hope you don't mind.



I don't mind at all.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome stuff - Matman I still need to get with you about a new rod


----------



## Jim (Oct 10, 2007)

Mattman,
Congrats on the Bait review on TT. I see they used one of your customs. =D>


----------



## Mattman (Oct 10, 2007)

Jim said:


> Awesome stuff - Matman I still need to get with you about a new rod



Thanks. I look forward to it.




Jim said:


> Mattman,
> Congrats on the Bait review on TT. I see they used one of your customs. =D>



Thanks. And thanks again. I didn't even see that review until you pointed it out.


----------



## xmytruck (Oct 11, 2007)

really cool thanks guys 

Mattman I will check out those models, if were going to build jerkbait rod for x-raps to huskey jerks to slugs go what blank would you use?
Thx
X


----------



## Mattman (Oct 12, 2007)

xmytruck said:


> Mattman I will check out those models, if were going to build jerkbait rod for x-raps to huskey jerks to slugs go what blank would you use?




I'm really partial to the rod I have right now...which is no longer available. Its a Loomis IMX SB723. 6' rated for 1/4 - 3/4 ounces. They do have a factory rod...the SJ724 that is pretty close.

The Legend Elite C60MF would be a prime contender for me. Would rather see it in LT though.

ATC has the ISB603 that is probably closest to my rod...although a lesser graphite.

Batson also has an ISB723 that I'd consider.


----------



## xmytruck (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks mattman, if possible could you give me a price estimate rod for me, let me know what you would choose for a handle,seat and hardware. Feel free to email with the est.

Thx,
X


----------



## xmytruck (Nov 12, 2007)

Dicks had two left a Medium power 6'6 , fast action 1/4 to 3/4 and a Med-Hvy 6'6 3/8 to 1oz, which power do you guys think would be better for jerk bait fishing?
X


----------

